# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Troja

## DardaniaRock

Grupi Troja asht nje grup metal nga Prishtina. Ketu i keni dy videot e fundit te tyne: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EwJqqkAR5c - kenga People

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Vyj...elated&search= - kenga Jena na

----------


## Ermelita

Po çuditem se si u jane dhimbsur shkronjat te shkruani dy fjale per Trojen,per kalibrin e jashtezakonshem te rockut shqiptar.
Jam fanse no.1 e Trojes,jane te papare!

----------


## Davius

Ermelitë, rock grupi TROJA nuk eshte edhe aq i madh sa qe te ushtrojme te shkruarit duke shkruar ca llafe per to. (  :ngerdheshje:  )

----------


## DardaniaRock

Troja osht njani nga grupet e para t'metalit shqiptar. Nuk duhet me harru faktin se me turbofollk osht shum shtir me i thy kufijt kombtar e me pas sukses edhe ne arenen nderkombtare t'muzikes, kurse roku ne pergjithsi nuk ka kufij. M'kujtohet para do kohve ni shprehje per Brazilin, "Eksportet ma te mdhaja t'Brazilit jan kafja, futbolli, dhe grupi Sepultura (qi bon muzike metal e rok t'rand). Po keshtu, i vetmi grup muzikor e kangtar nga Sllovenia qi ka pas sukses nderkombetar osht grupi Laibach (nuk e di a e shkruva mire) qi e njeh edhe e ngon kejt bota, e qi bon muzike perafersisht n'kit zhaner.

----------


## Ermelita

> Ermelitë, rock grupi TROJA nuk eshte edhe aq i madh sa qe te ushtrojme te shkruarit duke shkruar ca llafe per to. (  )


Bravo......
A e ke degjuar Trojen ti ndonjeher??? Nese e ke degjuar nuk do te shpreheshe keshtu por dihet shija " e perkryer" muzikore e disave.

p.s shpresoj se kjo teme nuk do te perfundoj ne kosh

----------


## AngryAngel

Trojen e njohin te gjith ata qe ndegjojn muzike me kualitet. Mos prit qe te njhet nga dikush qe ndegjon adelin apo tallava:P. Eshte e vertet se Troja nuk eshte grup i madh, meq ka disa antare. Mirpo muzika e tyre eshte e madhe. Puna e tyre meriton me shume se nje fjali apo 2.

----------


## Davius

Une TROJEN  e kam degjuar shume here dhe te them sinqerisht me pelqejne deri diku. Por thjesht ato kultivojne nje rryme rocku qe nuk i shkon per shije shume konsumatorit shqiptare! Une nuk dyshoj ne cilesine e kengeve te tyre, por dyshoj ne popullaritetin e tyre mes shqipeve, dhe kjo rezulton ne pakenaqesine tende.

----------


## Ermelita

Edhe ata qe fare nuk e kane njohur Trojen,kane mundur te njoftohen me ta permes klipit te fundit "Jena na".
  Sidomos rinia qe eshte e tur te degjoj kenge origjinale dhe jo bastardime te turpshme.
Momentalisht,flas per Gjilanin,zhanri Rock eshte duke kryesuar toplistat e degjueshmerise.

----------


## ermal80

> Edhe ata qe fare nuk e kane njohur Trojen,kane mundur te njoftohen me ta permes klipit te fundit "Jena na".
>   Sidomos rinia qe eshte e tur te degjoj kenge origjinale dhe jo bastardime te turpshme.
> Momentalisht,flas per Gjilanin,zhanri Rock eshte duke kryesuar toplistat e degjueshmerise.



une nuk i kisha degjuar ndonjehere dhe pashe  ato klipet tel linku i mesiperm si hera e pare qe i degjova me pelqyen .........vetem emri i ketij grupi ketej nuk tingellon bukur

----------


## TheUnforgiven

A ka ndegju njeri nga ju per kete Hard Rock grup nga Kosova ??

----------


## Rammstein_R

Troja  jan bendi mi i mir ne Kosov  jan Numer -1 Gjitha kenget ikan  shum shum te mira ....


Troja Rulzzzz

----------


## RaPSouL

Troja dita dites po behen sa me te njohur dhe po futen ne zemrat e secilit , edhe te atij qe nuk ndegjon kete lloj muzike(Rock) , une njoh shume persona te afert qe i kam , qe asnjeher ne jeten e tyre skan ndegjuar kete lloj muzike , ndersa tash i shoh pran pc-s duke ndegjuar kenget Rock ne pergjithesi pa vecuar grupin Troja , pra jan grup me te vertet interesant dhe te sukseshem.

----------


## Ermelita

> Troja dita dites po behen sa me te njohur dhe po futen ne zemrat e secilit , edhe te atij qe nuk ndegjon kete lloj muzike(Rock) , une njoh shume persona te afert qe i kam , qe asnjeher ne jeten e tyre skan ndegjuar kete lloj muzike , ndersa tash i shoh pran pc-s duke ndegjuar kenget Rock ne pergjithesi pa vecuar grupin Troja , pra jan grup me te vertet interesant dhe te sukseshem.


shume mire e ke thene,
Troja jane zemra e metalit shqiptar...

----------


## Aerial

Troja definitivisht bendi ma i forti urban ne Kosove

----------


## RinorZ

Koheve te fundit, apo me saktesishte me 1 shkurte, rock grupi TROJA lansoi kengen e tyre te re Amaneti "Clown"-it, por kesaj here me nje risi tjeter...dhe ky ishte video klipi i tyre i realizuar ne HD...
Sidoqofte, edhe njehere ky grup verteton se eshte njeri nder rock grupet me te mira shqipetare, madje mund te krahasohen edhe me ato te cilat gjenden ne rajon...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2VvAdc4vvQ

----------


## RinorZ

Ja edhe teksti i kenges...

TEKSTI: Amaneti i "Clown"-it

Janë do vjet që kanë kalue
nëpër mue, mbrenda nshpirt me forc pom shthyjn me thanë,
Kush janë kta njerz që s'janë shkollue
e nuk kanë msue që njeri nuk banë shpinë e vet me vjedh.

Janë do fjalë që nuk po muj me i than!

Janë do njerz që kanë teprue,
shumë um kanë kushtue, rrenat e tyne janë t'um que atje ku veten nuk muj ma me gjet.
Dhe sa vjet duhet me shkue,
Me i duru kta njerz që krejt, forcën ma kanë marr!

Ku janë kta njerz që trunin ma kanë larë?
Ku janë kta njerz, që vet nuk muj me i nalë?

Kisha dasht diqka me ndrrue,
me kta njerz, që diellin....diellin ma kanë nal.
Sa shumë vjet kam andrrue,
kam besue, zotit ju kam lutë dielli me dal.

Ku janë kta njerz, që diellin ma kanë nal?
Ku janë kto vjet që kurr nuk muj me i falë? 


_Marre nga Youtube.com_

----------


## Hard_Style

pppfffff ...nuk me pelqeu edhe aq  kenga , spoti i mir , paraqitja e tyre ne keng e mir , kejt qka po du me than qe Troja ne krahasim me kenget tjera kjo  ishte e  dobt. 

- nejse un i  uroj per kengen dhe ju deshiroj suksese Trojes.. ......

----------


## SempreBarca

Disa grupe fillojn me kange te dobta, dhe dal nga dal forcohen, permisohen. 
Fatkeqsisht, grupit Troja po ben te kunderten. Nuk di pse, ndoshta shume heret filluan ta konsiderojn veten si grup i madh, dhe moren tatpjeten aty ku zakonisht secili kengetar ose grup synon perpjetzen. Kta ngatrruan anet.
Nuk me pelqejn me, aspak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

mua po me pelqeu kanga
asht ne stil te kangeve popullore  me qifteli
mirpo e perpunuar ne hard rock

----------


## km92

*Së shpejti albumi i ri i grupit "Troja"* 

*Këto ditë pritet të del në treg albumi i ri i grupit kosovar të muzikës heavy- metal "Troja".*



Albumi përmban dhjetë këngë dhe titullohet si kënga promovuese “Amaneti i Clownit”, videoklipi i të cilës është lansuar javën që shkoi. Muzikën dhe tekstet i kanë bërë vetë anëtarët e grupit, të cilët në këtë album kanë punuar më shumë se dy vite.



“Është një zë i njerëzve normalë që e duan vendin e tyre dhe një mesazh për ata që ndoshta e duan këtë vend, por që e kanë harruar pas lufte- duke e dashur veten më shumë”, është cituar nga gazeta “Koha Ditore” frontmeni i grupit “Troja”, Bujar Berisha.

_Telegrafi_

----------

